# Odeon Cinema Redhill March 2014



## Cachewoo

Out & about with Big C, my Good luck charm. Was a super day 

A little history.

The plans for the Odeon were passed by the Council in June 1936.
The Odeon opened its doors for the first time on 23rd May 1938 with Edmund Lowe in “The Squeaker”. 
It was designed by architect Andrew Mather, assisted by Keith P. Roberts for the Oscar Deutsch chain of Odeon Theatres Ltd. 
There were 1,000 seats in the stalls and 474 in the circle.

Its roof was painted in camouflage colours during the war but still got an enemy cannon shell through it that was probably intended for the railway station. 
For many years it held a youngsters' Saturday morning film club. 
In the early-1960’s it added fairly popular bingo sessions on Sunday afternoons.

The Odeon closed on 18th October 1975 with Roger Moore in “That Lucky Touch ” and Anthony Quinn in “The Con Man”. 
It was converted to a nightclub and opened as Busby’s in 1976. It subsequently was revamped and renamed Millionaire’s in the 1980’s and became the British Embassy Rock Bar in 1996. 
Since 2002, it traded as Liquid/Envy. 
The nightclub was closed around 2011. In August 2013, it was announced that the building was to be demolished 
(retaining the locally listed façade) and to build 61 apartments, a Tesco store and parking garage on the site of the auditorium.

Cheers 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13226049045/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13226088925/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13226252714/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/




https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13226429634/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13226355124/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13226104243/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13226136023/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13225933245/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13225951435/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13226319134/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13226343694/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13226075755/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13225965855/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13226328064/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13226005215/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13226050945/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13226176085/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13226366894/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## Stealthstar79

Great set, especially like the last one!
Thanks..


----------



## SouthEast Slime

Last picture is a winner


----------



## Old No.13

Crackin' set of shots, especially the old projection room type ones, cheers.


----------



## cunningplan

great post, like them all but Last does it for me as well


----------



## Old No.13

SouthEast Slime said:


> Last picture is a winner


And that too!!!


----------



## MrDan

As most others have said, that last shot is the gold nugget.
Really like the look of this place, it was only yesterday I was telling UrbanX how much I wanted to do an old cinema!


----------



## C1hrisin

Looks amazing, hope to visit there soon!


----------



## flyboys90

Great photos & history interesting bit about the cannon shell.


----------



## AgentTintin

Loving the old film reels!


----------



## The Wombat

Great to see this one again.
I have a soft spot for this place, as I had a drunken night in there many years ago
excellent clear photos too


----------



## Section 106

Many thanks for these - quite a few evenings spent in there.

One final fact: Last ever song to play before the doors closed in June 2011 - "New York, New York" - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Mars Lander

REally like this, shots and report are top grade ... what a fab looking place


----------



## mrtoby

love these, very very good.


----------



## mockingbird

Glad to see its still do-able, been awhile since I last checked here, nothings changed!! :O
Good stuff!


----------



## LittleOz

tasty chair porn. you made it look better in there than any previous reports I've seen.


----------



## Big C

Very nice sir, rather a good day to be told I had no work. 

I just messaged Admin to see if I could change me user name to 'Big C'.... 

Due to a distinct lack of decent photographic equipment, all I can contribute to our field day is a bit of video off a mobile edited on a free app.....

I know it's not what it's all about, and it's definitely not very good but just saying hello to everyone.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgbAUXq4jgU[/ame]


----------



## Cachewoo

You can't beat a bit of video  i really don't like them holes up stairs. 
Welcome along m8


----------



## Jemma

Amazing images! I would love to do a shoot here, is it easy to access?


----------



## Onmyown

Good report and shots, thanks


----------



## Jodee1kenobi

Great set of photos....I especially love the last one!


----------



## ChrisMads

Amazing photos! I was there on the night it closed down reporting for the local paper and it's strange to see how much it has changed!
Would you have any interest in having a chat with us about your trip inside and what it is like now?


----------



## B7TMW

It's now in the stages of demolition. The end is nigh................


----------



## Big C

Bring on the tescos and flats..


----------



## Stephen Lloyd

*Great pictures*

Hi,

I'm a reporter with the Surrey Advertiser newspaper/Get Surrey website and am doing a feature on old cinemas.
These pictures are fantastic and I was wondering if we could have permission to use them in an online article please, along with the background information.
Can you email me at [email protected] to let me know either way please?

Many thanks,

Steve


----------



## TayTaySwifty

Great report! This is on my doorstep so I found it very interesting


----------



## Derelict-101-

Newbe!! how do you get into these places!? amazing photos


----------



## The Wombat

Sorry folks, 
Went past here last week, demolition is well under way, and it's is nearly all gone


----------



## mookster

I visited here a few months back as a last gasp explore before demolition as my mate who lives in Reigate said demolition was very close....to say the access to it was buttock-clenching was an understatement but it was worth seeing it and spending time chilling on the roof.


----------



## prettyvacant71

hooray!!! thanks for great pics, ive driven past this a few times over the past 3 yrs, stopped once totally sealed up...now I know wots inside, its good to see at last!


----------

